# [programas]duda con flash player en 64 bits [abierto]

## Jack Krauser

Hola de nuevo a la comunidad...

Algunos ya me han visto por aqui preguntando como instalar ciertas cosas (y no es que no haya hecho el intento por buscar el porque del problema pero en vista de la falta de info (en mis problemas puntuales) he decidido hacer preguntas aqui) como por ejemplo la version actual de firefox o instalar java de "sun" ya que en portage existia una version que al querer instalar no salia para instalar la version estable sino una inestable, etc...

Hoy aqui vuelvo con una duda, he instalado java y mozilla, y procedi a instalar adobe flash para poder ver videos de youtube, pero no sin antes averiguar opiniones y todo lo demas y segun lei habia una version en portage para ser instalada especificamente lo lei aqui asi que hice eso y tuve flash instalado, solo que ocurria un problema, quedaba como una especie de sombra cuando pausaba los videos (es como cuando estan viendo un video de youtube y luego lo pausan y bajan con es scroll y el cuadro donde se ve el video los sigue un poco, eso deja como si fuese una sombra del video) en el navegador y eso impedia que pudiese escuchar musica, incluso hacia "colgar" el navegador; la unica manera era matando el proceso de flash y ahi si podia escuchar musica o recuperaba el control del navegador pero perdia el video (y con lo malo que es mi internet   :Confused:  )..

No se a que se debera esto. Por ahi leia que es mejor usar adobe flash pero de 32 bits usando para ello un navegador de 32 bits y por ende un chrooting de 32 bits para poder ejecutar aplicaciones desde un entorno de 64 bits como en el que me encuentro... Cual es la solucion factible, hacer un chrooting para 32 bits y ahi instalar flash o hay alguna solucion al respecto?

Saludos...

----------

## wolfieh

Si tienes un sistema multilib las aplicaciones de 32 bit corren de manera transparente

Si usas firefox 64 bit, puedes usar flash 32 bits via nspluginwrapper (se instala así por defecto)

----------

## agdg

Yo uso la versión de adobe-flash de 64bit y no tengo problemas con flash.

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.0.1.129_rc201109061 was built with the following:

USE="64bit (multilib) vdpau -32bit -bindist -kde"
```

----------

## Txema

Si te da tantos problemas y tan inespecíficos y poco comunes, ¿no sería buena idea revisar los logs por si hubiera algún problema de base y el sistema fuera inestable?

Un saludo.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *wolfieh wrote:*   

> Si tienes un sistema multilib las aplicaciones de 32 bit corren de manera transparente
> 
> Si usas firefox 64 bit, puedes usar flash 32 bits via nspluginwrapper (se instala así por defecto)

 

Intentare con nspluginwrapper...

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si te da tantos problemas y tan inespecíficos y poco comunes, ¿no sería buena idea revisar los logs por si hubiera algún problema de base y el sistema fuera inestable?
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Como veo los logs? tengo que ver especificamente los logs de firefox o los de flash? en donde se encuentrar esos logs?

Saludos...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Como veo los logs? tengo que ver especificamente los logs de firefox o los de flash? en donde se encuentrar esos logs?
> 
> 

 

Seguramente habrá mas formas pero cuando he tenido alguna pega de ese tipo, como user abro una terminal y tecleo firefox a secas despues busco una pagina con videos ej. youtube e intento correr uno si no lo abre cierro firefox y busco en la terminal lo que haya respecto a flashplayer.

Si utilizas nspluginwrapper mira en /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins y si hay un archivo tal que: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so lo copias en ~/.mozilla/plugins luego desde la terminal vuelve a correr firefox y vuelve a poner un video.

----------

## Txema

Me refería a lo que hay en /var/log/messages sobre todo, a ver si hay problemas de tipo generalizado en el sistema.

Un saludo.

----------

## lunita

Hola!

Yo tengo un Vaio 64bits y uso flash sin problemas. Lo que yo hice fue descargarlo directamente del fabricante y ponerlo en:

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

De hecho no tengo ni siquiera el paquete instalado:

IO lunita # eix flash

* app-cdr/binflash

     Available versions:  ~1.56!f!s

     Homepage:            http://binflash.cdfreaks.com

     Description:         Tool to flash DVD burner with a binary firmware file

* app-emacs/flashcard

     Available versions:  2.3.3

     Homepage:            http://ichi2.net/flashcard/ http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/FlashCard

     Description:         An Emacs Lisp package for drilling on questions and answers.

* games-misc/fortune-mod-flashrider

     Available versions:  ~0.25 ~0.80 ~0.90 ~1.00

     Homepage:            http://www.nanolx.org/random/fortunesflashrider/

     Description:         Quotes from Prolinux articles and comments

* media-libs/libflash

     Available versions:  0.4.10-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.swift-tools.com/Flash/

     Description:         A library for flash animations

* media-video/get_flash_videos

     Available versions:  1.23-r1 1.24 {test}

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/get-flash-videos/

     Description:         Downloads videos from various Flash-based video hosting sites

* sci-misc/flashdot

     Available versions:  ~1.1.4 {+ocamlopt}

     Homepage:            http://www.flashdot.info/

     Description:         Generator for psychophysical experiments

* sys-apps/flashrom

     Available versions:  0.9.3 0.9.4 {+atahpt +bitbang_spi +buspirate_spi dediprog +drkaiser +dummy ft2232_spi +gfxnvidia +internal +nic3com +nicintel +nicintel_spi +nicnatsemi +nicrealtek +ogp_spi +rayer_spi +satamv +satasii +serprog +wiki}

     Homepage:            http://flashrom.org/

     Description:         Utility for reading, writing, erasing and verifying flash ROM chips

* sys-fs/wpflash

     Available versions:  ~0

     Homepage:            http://webpal.bigbrd.com/

     Description:         flash the firmware on a Webpal

* www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  10.3.183.7!m!s 10.3.183.10!m!s ~11.0.1.129_rc201109061!m!s {+32bit +64bit bindist kde multilib vdpau}

     Homepage:            http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

* www-plugins/libflashsupport

     Available versions:  ~1.2 {esd gnutls oss pulseaudio ssl}

     Homepage:            http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/FlashPlayer9Solution

     Description:         Adds pulseaudio/esd/oss audio output and HTTPS/RTMPS support to Adobe Flash 9

Found 10 matches.

Espero que te ayude.

Gracias

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola de nuevo, ha pasado tiempos (he estado enfermo todo este tiempo) pero ya estoy de regreso...

como me dijeron, ejecute firefox en la terminal y he aqui lo que me arrojo:

```
jack@Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ $ firefox        

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler"

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

warning: line 6172: incompatible stripping characters and condition

warning: line 6184: incompatible stripping characters and condition

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
```

Al parecer tengo que configurar/instalar ALSA, verdad? Lo raro es que si tengo sonido, entonces, porque del problema?

----------

